# Hymer B544 gas hob problems



## 111317 (Apr 13, 2008)

Could anyone offer advice on this problem please.

I have a 1992 Hymer B544 with a two ring gas hob fitted into a stainless steel counter-top/sink unit. Over the weekend, the control knob for one of the burners developed a problem resulting first in yellow flaring of the flame and a gas smell. Then the knob failed to close down the burner and a jet of flame came out the vent hole on the front panel beside the control knob! Turning off the gas supply solved the immediate crisis, but can anybody recommend how to go about fixing this problem? Is it a reasonably straightforward DIY fix, or should I leave it to the experts? If the latter, can anyone recommend a good service agent in the Southampton area?

Many thanks.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I can't help with your immediate problem, but in the event someone else can, perhaps this will bump it up for you

Carol


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Buzzybee

You could try the calor gas centre in Millbrook road. I was in there yesterday and tey are very helpful so may be able to point you in the right direction if they can't fix it themslves.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Gas problem*

I don't think "gas" is a DIY job. ESSANJAY at Poole fitted our old Hymer with a new three-way fridge, so may be able to help you with your hob problem. Worth a call, I think.

Sundial


----------



## 109961 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have to agree that gas is probably not a DIY job.

Had my boiler fixed recently at Premier Motorhomes, Birdham Chichester.

Not too far along the the coast from you. 

Give them a ring


----------

